# Cat eating food off the floor



## Eros82 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have had this cat for only 3 months, she's just under 2 y/o, and recently she developed a bad habit of eating food off of the floor. She doesn't eat my food, but she takes her own food with her paw out of the bowl and eats it off of the floor. Now I generally keep my apartment clean, but still...

Is there something I can do to discourage this behavior? Should I try buying a new bowl for her?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of cats do this. I put small area rugs or fluffy bath mats under my girls food and water dishes. Just stick them in the washing machine, easy clean-up.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I use cloth table placemats... one with a paisley design (for Paizly, of course!) and one with a gingham/checkered design for Nebula (maybe if I can get one that has stars or some other 'space' theme, I'll switch). There's also a vinyl one under the water dish too.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've noticed some cats do not like to eat their kibble if their whiskers touch the sides of the bowl as they eat. I also have noticed some of my cats get annoyed 'chasing' a piece of kibble around the edge of the bowl because they can't fit their muzzle that close into the bowl's bottom/side edges. Maybe you could try a plate?


----------



## BrianD (Apr 26, 2010)

You probably aren't going to be able to change this behavior. Some of my cats will grab food with their teeth, purposely drop it on the floor, and then eat it. You can try to do what you can to contain the food from going all over the floor, but the cats usually will clean the floor for you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ooh! After reading Brian's reply, I had another thought! How about a tray? You can get a nice-ish ceramic tray from stores like Walmart, Target and Bed, Bath and Beyond .... just something large and flat with a shallow lip/edge. Pour the kibbles in the center of the tray and the kitty can paw them out from the pile and happily (_we hope_) eat off the flat surface of the tray!

Here is a rectangle shape:























Square:























A variety of shapes:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Heck, I toss kibble on the floor because it spreads it out and slows them down. Your cat won't get sick from eating off the floor, this is an animal that licks it's butt and given the opportunity, drinks toilet water without getting sick.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: 

I spilled part of a bag of kibble once time and they looked at me, waiting.

I said, "What? NOW you want to eat properly?"

Kids.


----------



## HyperSaurusRex (May 13, 2010)

One of my kittens seems to be developing this habit. She likes to grab the kibble, drop it, then eat it. I keep their food bowl and water bowls on a hand towel--which the other kitten uses to 'bury' the food when she's done with it.


----------

